# My Yellow Reverse Wing Cock



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

He is a tame lil fella


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like he is malting or is that feather break down on his globe


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> looks like he is malting or is that feather break down on his globe


yeaps he is molting .. getter better now will upload new pix soon


----------

